# Rore, Cipriano de (1515/6-1565)



## science

Cipriano (or Cypriano) de Rore was a member of the Franco-Flemish school who moved to Italy and initially became famous for his madrigals, especially his 1542 book. He may have studied with Willaert. He spent his most productive years in Ferrara, serving Duke Ercole II d'Este.

Although his secular music, specifically his motets, were most admired in his life, it seems that his most readily available music today is his sacred music. One example that I've heard is:










I've heard a few of his madrigals. Three are available on a fine Hilliard Ensemble disk (here it is in its recent re-release, packaged with a disk of English madrigals):










I wonder if anyone knows of a recording of the 1542 book?


----------



## regenmusic

The Royal Wind Music -- Cipriano de Rore/ Da Pacem, Domine


----------

